# *Kelly's Wedding Journal*Date booked! 6th July 2013!*



## candeur

Hi ladies :flower:

I'll introduce myself first as I'm new on this part.... My names Kelly, I've been with my OH Rhys for 7 years in March and we have Seren our little girl who is 2.
OH proposed on the 15th Dec last year, but it's only now that we have started discussing the actual wedding.
We're looking at 2 possible dates, either August next year (date depending on availability) or May 4th 2013. OH is adamant that we cant afford to get married next year, but only because he wants to invite the world and their wives and have the best of everything (OH is a major snob like that) so I'm getting prices from venues for both dates to present to him.

If we get married in next year, our budget will be about £8000, if we get married in May 2013 our budget will be abuot £12,000 (we both work for a company where we get large share payouts every 6 months)... I know the larger budget looks waaay more attractive but tbh I don't feel we need to spend that much on a wedding as it'll only be a small one.

I've drawn up a rough guest list, inc the bridal party, family and close friends we'd be looking at no more than 50 max guests, and we'd double that for the reception. We've both small families without many children so it's quite small...

Me and mum are going to look at these venues next tuesday, ready to book a date out of our march pay. My main thing that I want is the ceremony and reception in the same place, I don't want any travelling between venues.

https://www.oxwichbayhotel.co.uk/ (Only if getting married in 2013 due to minimum capacity and price)

https://www.gowergolf.co.uk/

https://www.kingarthurhotel.co.uk/weddings.htm

Other venues I'm going to be looking into include:

https://www.oldwallsleisure.com/weddings/weddings-at-oldwalls.html

https://www.manorparkcountryhouse.co.uk/

https://www.stradeyparkhotel.com/wedding-venues-llanelli.php

and

https://www.craigynoscastle.com/weddings_in_wales.htm


I'll update as and when I think of things, and I'll update after I've had some prices etc! Can't wait to get this ball rolling!! :happydance:

Update - 22/09/11

We've finally got a date! We let the wedding plans dry out a bit for a few months but we finally booked yesterday at Stradey Park Hotel. So excited.

6th July 2013 and I'll be getting married! 

https://www.stradeyparkhotel.com/wedding-venues-llanelli.php

All my prev plans are goign to be scrapped and I'll be starting again.
Can't wait to finally begin!


----------



## candeur

Okaay, I know I've gotten a bit ahead of myself and I'm treading on dangerous territory ie falling in love before even setting a date, but me and my friend went dress shopping last week and I've fallen in love with this dress... 
The trip was basically just so that I can see if I feel comfortable in a dress and so I can find out what suits me, tbh I never expected to find one that I like so much...

https://wedding-pictures.onewed.com/edgy/wedding-dresses/designer/martina-liana/dress/sweetheart/princess/floor-length/316/larges/martina-liana-wedding-dresses-2010-2011-316.JPG

This is *the* dress! I do know that I may not be able to get that one if it's out of season or whatever when I do go dress shopping, but if it's still in the shops when I do, this is what I'm having!

Bridesmaids I want in this style:

https://www.dessy.com/dresses/bridesmaid/2751/

Either in a black dress with ivory/white band or Rose dress with black band.

My hair will be like this:

https://hellopetal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Una-Healy.jpg

Worn with a satin trim veil and a small tiara, nothing too fancy/fussy, something like this:
https://www.weddingandgems.co.uk/images/large/miaweddingtiara_LRG.jpg


----------



## Kayley

Hello and happy planning!

I love the hair pic and the dress is lovely :D


----------



## honeybee2

have a wonderful time planning- everything looks fab! x


----------



## NuKe

waow, u know more of what u definitely want than i do and im getting married in july!


----------



## candeur

NuKe said:


> waow, u know more of what u definitely want than i do and im getting married in july!

 I've turned into a proper bridezilla and we dont even have a proper date yet! Poor OH
he's got a rough ride ahead! :rofl:
I've surprised myself cause I've never been into weddings etc but one day of trying on dresses has changed all that!


----------



## nessajane

that dress is gorgeous :cloud9: love the bridesmaid dresses too !! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi kelly, looking good, I love the hair style x


----------



## NuKe

the dress is amazing! I havent tried any on!


----------



## honeybee2

your in swansea? Im in torfaen! We didnt consider swansea but I wish we had now, the venues looks lovely xx


----------



## candeur

honeybee2 said:


> your in swansea? Im in torfaen! We didnt consider swansea but I wish we had now, the venues looks lovely xx

Yeah in Swansea :) 

Been to look at a couple of the venues now...

Oxwich Bay Hotel - Not for me, the marquee was lovely but the building itself was quite outdated and not to my taste.

Gower Golf Club - Nice, but nothing that made me go wow if you get me... It's a contender though.

Stradey Park Hotel - Just amazing, fell in love instantly. They have recently refurbished so everything is clean, brand new, and the conservatory is a room dedicated to up to about 60 guests, so perfect for us, has dark wood floors and neutral decor. 
The main selling point is definately the room though, the other 2 venues have quite large rooms so we'd be a bit lost in them.

Rung Stradey Park and the only saturday they have available is Oct 20th next year, which I don't think OH will go for :( Firstly because of the time of year, secondly because its a week before pay day in our office and he won't be happy with that as people will be skint and may not stay out for the full evening.
Looks like I'm leaning more towards a May 2013 wedding :shrug:


----------



## candeur

Quote I've had for Stradey Park Hotel is:

£3600 for 50 day guests with 3 course meal, and a hot finger buffet in the evening for 100 people, room hire etc... That includes:

A dedicated personal wedding coordinator
Complimentary 3 course meal for Bride and Groom
Meeting our Executive chef to help you with devising your perfect menu selection
Complimentary accommodation in our luxury bridal suite inclusive of full Welsh breakfast
Red carpet entrance on arrival
Champagne on arrival for the Bride and Groom
Complimentary cake stand and knife
Choice of white or cream linen
Preferential room rates for your wedding guests

Does that sound reasonable to anyone? Going to try and haggle the price a bit or see if I can get some seat covers and sashes etc thrown in too x


----------



## honeybee2

that sounds very resonable! will that include wine on the table or a welcome drink? x


----------



## candeur

honeybee2 said:


> that sounds very resonable! will that include wine on the table or a welcome drink? x

Yep includes a drink package...

Arrival drink of bucks fizz, wine with the meal, and a glass of sparkling wine for the toast.

Meal is:

Menu A - £21.50 
Starters Starters
Braised tomato and red onion soup with a cheese crouton
Or
Cream of Vegetables soup with herb croutons

Main Course 
Slice of Beef and Turkey 
Served with Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes and rich gravy 

Dessert
Profiteroles filled with Chantilly cream with hot chocolate sauce

I sooo want it, but I'll be so lucky if that one saturday left doesn't get booked before March 14th when we can provisionally book it :(

Going to look at the King Arthur Hotel next week, as well as Oldwalls aswell, both look lovely.


----------



## nessajane

hows the planning going hun? decided on a date yet? x


----------



## candeur

Things I need to do:

Book registrar
Decide on a colour scheme so I can start picking up random little bits and pieces every month.

At the moment I'm torn between black, white/ivory and a kind of light pink colour scheme or white and sage green.
OH hates pink so I think it'll end up being the green unless I can get my way!


----------



## Lisa84

Yey for finally setting a date hun :happydance: xx


----------



## candeur

Thanks hun. Looking at that food package now, its' now changed to £30 a head for exactly the same package!
Still looking at approx same number of guests, and same drinks package. Coming in at about £4500. Paying £500 deposit on sunday. 
Registrar has now been booked, need to pay £100 on wednesday to confirm it all officially but as of now I'm officially getting married at 2pm on July 6th 2013!

Some pics and a vid of the venue:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bZBDPGCtr0

Bridal Suite:

https://www.ukbride.co.uk/uploads/assets/shoutouts/271/c76/ef98734aad1e84500be68a59728ba0aa.jpg

Ceremony and wedding breakfast room:

https://i1.ukbride.co.uk/images/$sc57EvT%3AL9gJBPKF7xLBf8qA/normal/604x604/samphires-wedding.jpeg
https://i2.ukbride.co.uk/images/%24scZtb0vfNHOVq6y%3AXTBBaecg/normal/604x604/samphires-seating.jpeg
Reception Room, cant get a decent pic of it apart from this one:

https://i1.ukbride.co.uk/images/%24scvle1Pjq4QGNjTyezJIj5mQ/normal/604x604/alexander-suite-wedding.jpeg


----------



## Lisa84

That is stunning!!! I'm soo jealous!!

Are you having it all there or just the reception? xx


----------



## candeur

Lisa84 said:


> That is stunning!!! I'm soo jealous!!
> 
> Are you having it all there or just the reception? xx

Having it all there, ceremony and wedding breakfast in conservatory and then the evening in the other bigger room. It is lovely, OH hasn't seen it yet though lol. He's seeing it on sunday! just hope he likes it :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

If he is anything like my OH he will love it because you do and if he doesn't will go along with it for fear of his life lol xx


----------



## candeur

Lisa84 said:


> If he is anything like my OH he will love it because you do and if he doesn't will go along with it for fear of his life lol xx

Yeah I hope so! I did the exact same thing when we bought our house, put an offer in withiout him seeing it so I think he's just learnt to live with the fact that once I have my heart set on something thats it!


----------



## Lisa84

Hahaha yup its easier to go along with what i want than get earache if he wont lol xx


----------



## candeur

Ahhh my head is going to explode. I have so many ideas but it still seems too far away to be booking and buying.

OH saw the venue on Sunday and we put out £500 deposit down. Ceremony starts at 2pm.

So far I think the day will go like this:

2pm Ceremony
2:30pm Ceremony finishes onto photos
**Hour and half waiting time for guests**
4pm Wedding Breakfast
6:30pm Wedding Breakfast finishes and turn around time
7:30pm Evening reception starts

Me and OH are locking horns about the number of guests but we're putting it now at about 60/70 daytime and 120 evening, we're holding off this chat until next year though.

We booked a magician today for 2 hrs during the day.... I'm unsure as to when to use him though.... I'm thinking during the 1hr turnaround time in the evening and first hr of the reception?

OH wants a marryoke to entertain the day guests while the photos are being done.

I've also emailed a few local make up artists to check prices so I know how much to budget for.


so far my costs are:

£500 venue deposit
£100 registrar deposit
£100 magician deposit

My head hurts!


----------



## candeur

Wedding favours:

Mini love spoons tied with personalized ribbon to match colour scheme
Personalized mini bottles of Welsh whiskey for men
Personalized m&ms for kiddies

What kind of colours are good for a summer wedding?

I'm so stuck for ideas, OH hates pink so that's a no. Has anyone seen lemon being done well? Im thinking a mostly white theme but with big daisies and sunflowers. 
What kind of colours could go with lemon?


----------



## Lisa84

Ooooo we are having personalised M&Ms for our favours. Not sure when to buy them tho :shrug: Your timings and the number of guests are the same as ours too :)

How much was you magician if you don't mind me asking? We are thinking of having a magician but all the ones we have seen are mega expensive!!


----------



## candeur

Hes going to be our one extravagance! £475 we've paid for him for 2hrs, but he is brilliant, he's based in our area and he comes to alot of our work functions so we've seen him before etc. Nice little money maker this magician business!


----------



## Lisa84

I soooo wish we could afford to have one. have you decided when you are going to use him? Alot of the websites i looked at said the best time to use them was during the wedding breakfast but that didn't seem right to me :shrug: xxx


----------



## candeur

So we've decided on a lemon/daisy theme. Giant daisies are my fave flowers so I'm really happy.

Taking inspiration from:

https://budgetsavvybride.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/lemon-daisy-wedding-inspiration-copy.jpg

https://shopdomeafavor.com/files/page20_blog_entry2_1.jpg

^^ But with yellow daisies

Bouquet I'm thinking daisies and light yellow roses.

https://www.lilyflowershop.com/img/p/82-247-home.jpg

I think I'm in love with the Alfred Angelo Snow White dress aswell...
Has anyone tried it on? Is it as nice in real life? I think it'll fit in with the theme perfectly!

https://www.alfredangelobridal.co.uk/shared/images/products/0/4ff26054-46fb-4639-b0df-ad83dc596199.enlargedNormal.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

haha we must have posted at the same time

Love the wedding cake that is gorgeous!!!I haven't tried it on but it's very nice. I like most of the princess collection but don't think i could get away with it :( xx


----------



## candeur

Lisa84 said:


> I soooo wish we could afford to have one. have you decided when you are going to use him? Alot of the websites i looked at said the best time to use them was during the wedding breakfast but that didn't seem right to me :shrug: xxx

Na we didnt want that because I just thought people would be eating etc and speeches. I've got him between 7pm-9pm... He'll be there for the last half a hour of the turnaround time and for a hour and a half of the reception.

He was really lovely, he went through all the pros and cons of when to have him so we decided that would be best, it'll perk people up a bit after a longish day and the evening guests will get to see him too x


----------

